
Why hackernews have a so shitty login page - maa5444
really... I am sure it s intended but I was curious if anybody knew the story behind
======
krapp
Because pg made it that way years ago and no one has ever changed it.

------
samjanis
It works fine. Not broken so nothing to fix.

------
admay
Who cares?

